
E-waste recycler Eric Lundgren loses appeal on computer restore disks - mmrezaie
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24/recycling-innovator-eric-lundgren-loses-appeal-on-computer-restore-discs-must-serve-15-month-prison-term/?ICID=ref_fark&noredirect=on&utm_content=link&utm_medium=website&utm_source=fark&utm_term=.ac7d3ca7b803
======
mmrezaie
After reading the article I still cannot see the ethical reasonaning for
judging his actions and why they are criminalized!

